# COVID-19 Info for Vistana & Marriott Resorts



## DeniseM (Oct 12, 2020)

This link includes COVID-19 info for all of the brands under the Marriott umbrella:  https://hub.vacationclub.com


----------



## DeniseM (May 23, 2021)

** Coronavirus (COVID-19) Information from Marriott Vacations Worldwide **
					

Moderator Note: Every time I try to search on TUG for specific Marriott statements related to COVID-19 I get lost in a sea of too much information. As much as it's not helpful to have too many sticky threads clogging up the forum, this one's staying until we no longer have to think about COVID...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## bandit207 (Jun 7, 2021)

my fault thanks


----------

